# CUPS nie startuje

## spinerr

Postępuję wg. instrukcji ze strony:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml

i przy próbie odpalenia demona cupsa pojawia się błąd i nie bardzo wiem jak z tego wybrnąć. 

cupsd.conf

```

ServerName HPDeskJet840C          # your printserver name

ServerAdmin root@hp840c    # the person for printer-related hate-mail, e.g. you

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log # probably doesn't need changing

ErrorLog  /var/log/cups/error_log  # doesn't really need changing either

LogLevel  debug # only while installing and testing, should later be

                # changed to 'info'

MaxClients 100 # I've had to set this to 1000000000 or so because some time back

               # there seemed to be a bug in CUPS' controlling of the web interf

               # making CUPS think a denial of service attack was in progress wh

               # I tried to configure a printer with the web interface. weird.

BrowseAddress @IF (br0) # Change this to your internal net interface

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 10.10.10.*  # the addresses of your internel network

                       # e.g. 192.168.1.* will allow connections from any host o

                       # the 192.168.1.0 network. change to whatever suits you

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Allow From 10.10.10.*  # same as above, allow any host on the

<------><------>       # 192.168.1.0 network to connect and do

<------><------>       # administrative tasks after authenticating

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

</Location>

```

----------

## SlashBeast

No skoro pojawia sie blad, to musisz zrobic cos, by go rozwiazac.

(Tyle moge powiedziec, skoro nawet tego bledu nie wkleiles.)

----------

## spinerr

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

```

 * Starting cupsd ...                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: cupsd failed to start

```

z opcją -v to samo, wydawało mi się, że nie warto tego wklejać  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Niestety ale output init skryptow samych w sobie jest najczesciej bezuzyteczny (np. wczoraj sshd umieralo przy starcie, initskrypt zwrocil OK). Anyway.

masz /var/log/cups, tam masz error_log, wrzuc jego ostatnie 50? 100? Linijek tutaj, w tag [code].

----------

## spinerr

to się powtarza przez cały log

```

E [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] Hostname lookup for "@IF (br0)" failed!

E [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] Bad BrowseAddress @IF (br0) at line 15.

D [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] cupsdDenyIP(loc=0xb7768f90(/), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

W [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require user @SYSTEM" on line 27.

D [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] cupsdDenyIP(loc=0xb776de08(/admin), address=0:0:0:0, netmask=0:0:0:0)

I [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] Remote access is disabled.

D [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] Added auto ServerAlias HPDeskJet840C

I [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

X [21/Dec/2011:17:42:34 +0100] No valid Listen or Port lines were found in the configuration file!

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz interface br0? Chyba nie, bo cups nie moze do niego zbindowac.

Zobacz sobie /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default, tam masz napisane jak wyglada listen.

----------

## spinerr

mam interfejs br0; zmostkowałem wszystkie 4 karty sieciowe (dwa ethernety i dwa AP wifi) i jeszcze niedługo dojdzie kolejny ethernet, serwer dhcp no i cups żeby mieć drukarkę sieciową z czym się akurat zmagam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ten Twoj config wyglada jakby go skrypty hplip wygenerowaly. Przywroc default, zainstaluj sterowniki i dodaj drukarke przez interface cupsa.

----------

